# XML Optics



## Aepoc (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey There,

Could anybody point me in the direction of some XML optics? Specifically I'm looking for something about 17-18mm in diameter and about 12-13mm deep...

Thanks


----------



## Sway (Apr 30, 2011)

Nobody has came out with a specific XM-L optic in that size range just yet, lots of folks are looking and hoping though. You can use optics designed for the Cree X line and the Carclo 10193 narrow or tight is OK, the beam pattern will mostly be flood with a soft hot spot, don’t expect much throw from any of them.


----------



## Aepoc (Apr 30, 2011)

Do you think I would be able to get more throw with a reflector of the same size?


----------



## Codiak (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahorton sells apherics at 27.2mm diameter if you want throw


----------



## Aepoc (Apr 30, 2011)

Nothing smaller huh? That's just a little too large for the body I'm trying to use. The outside diameter of the body is 20.5mm


----------



## Confusius (May 2, 2011)

You could try the Regina reflector from Ledil. 19mm diameter, 15mm long. Needs to be drilled out a bit though, but has a fair bit of throw. I got mine fairly cheap, good to play around.


----------



## alpg88 (May 2, 2011)

no optics yet for xml, no real throw can be made with 20-25mm reflectors, just flood, i actually focused xm-l well with dx p7 52mm reflector, but it is not pancil thin beam, to the eye around 15* or so. also i swapped xr-e for xm-l in stanley 5w spotlight, or what is left of it, just reflector\heatsink, but it works great with that deep reflector, also great results i got with xm-l and FM deep led reflector.

i would think optics for mc-e should work fine with xm-l, but one got to try to be sure.


----------



## Justin Case (May 2, 2011)

Sway said:


> Nobody has came out with a specific XM-L optic in that size range just yet, lots of folks are looking and hoping though. You can use optics designed for the Cree X line and the Carclo 10193 narrow or tight is OK, the beam pattern will mostly be flood with a soft hot spot, don’t expect much throw from any of them.



Have you actually tried this? The few XP-G optics that I've handled all seem to have openings sized to fit the XP-E/XP-G dome perfectly. The much larger dome of the XM-L won't fit in the XP-G optics I've looked at (Carclo 10193, Ledil Tina, Ledil LXP).


----------



## Sway (May 2, 2011)

Justin Case said:


> Have you actually tried this? The few XP-G optics that I've handled all seem to have openings sized to fit the XP-E/XP-G dome perfectly. The much larger dome of the XM-L won't fit in the XP-G optics I've looked at (Carclo 10193, Ledil Tina, Ledil LXP).


 
I agree with what you are saying, could be I was sent the wrong optics? Measuring the opening on the Carclo 10193 sample I have is is 6.69mm, the other I have is 5.87mm it was suppose to be for the XP-G...both fit of the XM-L dome but not perfect.


----------



## jirik_cz (May 2, 2011)

Ledil LXP for XP-G works with XM-L. You just had to widen out the hole in optic holder. Of course the beam is quite wide.


----------



## Aepoc (May 3, 2011)

Hmmm... doesn't sound like I will get any better performance than from the reflector that I already have. I believe the reflector was for a Cree XR-E...


----------



## MisterBeam (May 3, 2011)

Question from a newbie. 
I want to mod my old 3D Mag and search for a good reflector or lens.

Does anybody know, if this reflector for a Luxeon will fit for a xml?http://www.futureelectronics.com/en...s/single-led-optics/Pages/5248133-SO20XA.aspx

Or have somebody already found a good lens for a thrower?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 3, 2011)

MisterBeam said:


> Question from a newbie.
> I want to mod my old 3D Mag and search for a good reflector or lens.
> 
> Does anybody know, if this reflector for a Luxeon will fit for a xml?http://www.futureelectronics.com/en...s/single-led-optics/Pages/5248133-SO20XA.aspx



First off, that's a tiny reflector. If you want to mod a 3D Mag, you're going to need something like 50mm or 52mm... I forget which... Mag guys help me out here...


----------



## MisterBeam (May 3, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot something to tell.
It should be a triple xml mag-mod. So I need some small lenses or reflectors which fit in the head of the mag-lite.


----------



## Sway (May 3, 2011)

MisterBeam said:


> Sorry, I forgot something to tell.
> It should be a triple xml mag-mod. So I need some small lenses or reflectors which fit in the head of the mag-lite.



The SO20XA is what some call the IMS20, it's designed for older Luxeon LED's but it will work with the Cree XM-L on 20mm stars in a 3XLed Mag light. 

The beam will be very floody with a big hotspot, good for short range work but not much on throw.


----------



## Aepoc (May 5, 2011)

Yup that's what I used for my triple XML. The Sandwich Shoppe all the way!


----------



## MikeAusC (May 6, 2011)

If you want a small image then you need an Aspheric with a long focal length.

If you want a bright image you a large diameter aspheric close to the LED.

IF you want the brightest spot with the least power, you need a small LED die with a narrow radiation angle - XR-E is good - XM-L not good.


----------



## Aepoc (May 6, 2011)

I've got an aspheric lens on the XM-L version of Dereelight's DBS V3. I am extremely happy with it, but the spot does get big quickly with respect to distance from the light. I would be curious to see the XR-E version of this light with an aspheric lens and mine side by side...


----------



## alpg88 (May 6, 2011)

MikeAusC said:


> IF you want the brightest spot with the least power, you need a small LED die with a narrow radiation angle - XR-E is good - XM-L not good.


 
correct, 100% I have xr-e light that I build, I used 52mm p7 reflector, it throws further and focuses better than p7 did in the same reflector, I also have xm-l that is in the same dx p7 reflector, while it is a lot more brighter, it throws less and more floody. I was very pleasantly surprised when first turned on xr-e and saw a lightsaber like beam. I did not expect it to be such a thrower.


----------



## jordsan (Jul 15, 2011)

There appear to be several new ones from Lednlight (now Gaggione):
http://www.lednlight.com/?page=products_lnl


----------



## HarryN (Jul 15, 2011)

In case it is helpful, there is a sort of "XM-L optics and reflectors catch all" thread in the LED section. With any luck, we can get people to post any info and beam shots in it.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?308972-XM-L-P60-Reflectors&


----------

